# Bought a vintage OLMO



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

Hi,

I recently bought, from what seems, an 80's production *OLMO* complete with *Galli Gruppo*.  Yes, the previous owner had replaced the Campy components & made it all Galli!

I'm still figuring out how to post pics......























































It seems to have been well taken care of & was restored to age and vintage of it's time. The paint is a pearlescent white and decals are all original and in excellent condition. Frame has an engraved chromed fork crown and driveside chainstay. Bicycle has less than 700 miles.

I don't know much about bikes, forget about vintage. I'm including excerpts from some of his e-mails.

Galli gruppo: Headset, BB, Crankset 170mm 52/42, hubset, brake calipers, brake levers (hoods are dia-compe), front and rear deraileurs (new), braze on shifters (new) drilled and fluted seatpost (single bolt, new).
Wheel set: Ambrosio Synthesis tubular rims with Galli sealed bearing hubs (built up new)
Tires: Gommaitalia glued (new)
Freewheel: Regina CX 13-21
Handlebars: Cinelli Champion de Mundo 64-44
Stem: Cinelli XA 120mm with a Concor Superleggera saddle(alloy rails)

Now, here's the big question...
What should be the bike worth?
How are vintage Olmo compared to say Peugeot or Colnago of '80s?
Is having all Galli component is a bad thing? How do they compare to Campy NR/SR?
Should I replace it with Campy to have a better ride?
What type of pedals to buy that will match the genre/ year model? I don't have the fancy bike shoes. From where? 

Kindly advise.

Thank you!


----------



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

*One more attempt at pics...*

Here are the pics...


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

Wow...great find. that is amazing shape


----------



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

*Price???*

Any idea how much it should be worth?


----------



## Squidward (Dec 18, 2005)

I was looking at the same pictures in the Retro Classic Pictures thread and my response when I saw the components was, "golly", I mean, Galli!

Very nice!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

I had a friend who had a full Galli grouppo on his bike. It looked a little bit more crude in construction compared to my nuovo record bike, but Galli worked just as well. I certainly would not recommend replacing all that for Campy. It would be too cost prohibitive, besides you stuff looks in excellent shape. 
Olmo is what I consider a 2nd tier brand in name recognition. The mid '60s Olmo I once owned was quality. I would have kept that bike if it were better fitting. As far as value I would equate to a comprable Ciocc or Guerciotti. In your case I think $500 to $600 is fair.


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

As far as pedals go. I think a good set of MKS Sylvan quill will do you just fine


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

Do not change a thing!

That is one drop dead gorgeous bicycle. That's the kind of bicycle I dreamed about when I couldn't afford the same.


----------



## PlasticMotif (Aug 1, 2006)

Very, very nice bike.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

Olmo's are every bit as well built as ANY Italian brand of that era... Colango and DeRosa included. It is only in recognition that they are considered second tier. Yours is a very nice Olmo Competition. Enjoy it as is... I love mine...

singlecross


----------



## Mapei (Feb 3, 2004)

Fantabulous bikes. And an oddball gruppo only adds to the appeal.


----------



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

orbeamike said:


> As far as pedals go. I think a good set of MKS Sylvan quill will do you just fine



Thanks Orbeamike for your the information, encouragement & posting the pic of the pedal. I've been going crazy trying to understand various pedal & shoe types. Things have definitely evolved quite a bit in the last 20-25 yrs.

And thanks to others for their praises & appreciation. Makes me feel better...


----------



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

singlecross said:


> Olmo's are every bit as well built as ANY Italian brand of that era... Colango and DeRosa included. It is only in recognition that they are considered second tier. Yours is a very nice Olmo Competition. Enjoy it as is... I love mine...
> 
> singlecross



That's a beautiful combination of saddle, handlebar tape & tires. May be a future project for me....... 

I wanted to buy a cyclocross before I bought this but couldn't find a decent one in this price point. Would you know what is the thickest tires that can be installed on this frame? 

Our bike seems quite similar. Would you know some details about the year, model, etc.?

Thanks!


----------



## hitsofmisses (Mar 30, 2008)

*Thanks!*

I've a bit of research & shopping around to do.

I test rode the bike today. For my height, I've to lean down a lot, specially while braking. Any thoughts on what will be the best (upright) Handle Stem?

Thank you!


----------



## orbeamike (Nov 20, 2004)

The bike has a longish stem. Depending on your fit you may swap out the 120 for a 100mm, which would shorten the cockpit length to be more comfortable. You may also opt for a Nitto Technomic to raise the bar height a bit. Again it all depends on the frame fit. As far as handle bar and brake lever set up. It is proper for the vintage, no much you can do.


----------

